# Little monster wizard



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Finished this today, it was fun


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting choice a of color scheme...really like the sparkles of the wand.


----------



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, I didnt want the usual wizard colours, thought i would mix it up a bit.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Delightfully whimsical.


----------

